# Favorite Brand of Golf Ball



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

My favorite brand of golf balls is actually Top-Flite. I like the Top-Flite 3000 the most because of it's light weight feeling and it's ablity to give you great distance off of a drive or iron shot. Next would have to be Titlest.

Whoops I accidently put Nike as a category and as an example for other. Vote for the single Nike if that's your favorite. Sorry.


----------

